# Learn Self Defense



## Neal (Feb 15, 2007)

http://www.atomfilms.com/film/learn_self_defense.jsp


----------



## Kacey (Feb 15, 2007)

Okay... that's just _wrong_... :roflmao:  :lfao:


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Feb 16, 2007)

lovely.  just lovely.

thank you.


----------



## morph4me (Feb 16, 2007)

:lfao: :lfao:


----------



## The Kidd (Feb 16, 2007)

I know people like that.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 16, 2007)

Poor poor george


----------



## yumeiko (Mar 20, 2007)

wow...
*blinks**blinks again*:rofl: 
that was hilarious!! Though it is sad that some people think that way... still very funny.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 20, 2007)

Socially conscious reaction - That is SOOOOO wrong

And now my real reaction :lfao:


----------

